# 

## phoenix22

Witam nosze sie z zamiarem kupna szlifierki kątowe na budowe naszego domu. Chce kupic cos przyzwoitego w dobrej cenie. Interesuje mnie Skil lecz nie wiem czy to trafny wybór.   
Chodzi o ten wybór : 
http://www.allegro.pl/item784970008.html
 Co o tym sądzicie ?? jak z serwisem w razie problemów ??

----------


## r-32

A przepraszam ,że spytam - na co taka duża ?
Co planujesz na budowie ciąć , że mierzysz w taki gabaryt ?

----------


## phoenix22

Docelowo mam zamiar kupic tez mniejsza. wydaje mi sie ze tak czy inaczej duza bedzie potrzebna. chodzi mi o marke - czy to dobry sprzet - czytalem troszke w necie - ale wypowiedzi bywaja rozne - moze ktos użytkuje sprzet tej firmy??

----------


## edde

wiesz, mam taką szlifierkę, raz się rozsypały szczotki, rozsypała sie blokada,  raz się rozsypało łożysko tylne, od strony komutatora, koszty niewielkie, kilknascie zł, ale dyskomfort pracy jak pada jest ni-halo, poza tym wada podstawowa: brak wolnego startu (dokładałem sobie sam) oraz dość duża waga a przez to nieporęczność, gdy padła mi za którymś razem a była potrzebna na gwałt chyba przy cięciu prętów na zbrojenie na szybkiego wycieczka żony  :Wink2:  do auchan i zakup za 99zł szlifierki jakiejś tam nie-marki, 2000W, 230mm, nieco mniejsza, na pewno lżejsza, w ręku lepiej leży, ma fabryczny łagodny rozruch, jakby się sypneła to market bezproblemowo wymieni prawie od ręki na nową albo zwrot kasy, 
są obecnie sprawne obydwie pod ręką i jakoś tak się dzieje że marketówka częściej pod rękę mi wchodzi  :wink: 
tak więc pół budowy przejechał skil z kilkoma przygodami, drugie pół marketówka czasem zamiennie ze skilem, i jak narazie w niczym ten skil nie jest lepszy od marketu, w sumie za tą cene kupisz trzy marketówki i na pewno pochodzą łącznie dłużej niż ten jeden skil

----------


## phoenix22

Kurcze - zamąciles w głowie - sam juz nie wiem co robic.  :sad:

----------


## sacha

Do prac amatorskich tani  sprzęt - szkoda kasy. Mam Kinzo z wolnym startem /to bardzo istotne/, 3000 obr/min. za połowę tej ceny. Odnawiałem parkiet, wycinałem tarczą diamentową 230 mm. otwory w cegle na okna i jak nawali to wyrzucę i kupię nową - takie moje podejście do tego tematu - pozdrawiam.

----------


## barteks31

Ja również posiadam tego skila i  zgadzam się z edde jest ciężka i brakuje wolnego startu. U mnie pracuje już ok. 2 lata bezawaryjnie, przeciąłem nią kupe bloczków betonowych i pustaków ceramiczych. Gdybym drugi raz kupował wziałbym jakiegos einhella z wolnym startem.

----------


## zbigmor

Używałem różnych no-name dla tarczy 125mm oraz skilla. Ten ostatni zdecedowanie lepiej zrobiony. Płynniejsza praca, mniejszy hałas, lepsza ergonomia. Niestety do poważnych zadań ma za małą trwałość. U mnie rozleciał się komutator. Kilka innych urządzeń Skilla też się rozleciało z tych lub innych powodów.

----------


## FlashBack

troszeczke mojego trolu  :smile: 
wiele osob uzywajacych szlifierek recznych zapomina, ze narzedziem tnacym jest tarcza. czesto widuje na budowach osoby tnace szlifierkami np. prety ktore po cieciu wygladaja jakby je nie przecinano a przepalano (biedaki klada sie niemal na szlifierkach by dociskac a to wielki blad, dobre szlifierki maja odpowiedni ciezar wlasny dopasowany do sily jaka trzeba uzywac przy cieciu).
inna sprawa, ze nie kazde narzedzie nadaje sie do pracy w otwartym terenie. na budowe wybierac powinnismy narzedzia odporne na dzialanie kurzu, z dobra elektroizolacja zwoi wirnikow i stojanow.

----------


## pablitoo

Wyleczyłem się po zajeżdżeniu kilku markietowych szlifierek no-name podczas mojej budowy - skończyło się na Makicie i ta służy mi już długo i posłuży jeszcze dłużej ...

----------


## bst

Tez odradzam chinskie i skila. 
Skila sprzedaja w stanach w zestawach z zabawkami dla dzieci.

Jezeli to ma _pracowac_ to chinskie nie da rady. Wiem ze niektorzy uzywaja i sobie chwala, ale w moim przypadku sie nie sprawdzaja.
Kupilem dwa razy chinola. Raz miniszlifierke Ferm'a (a'la dremel) - po jednej robocie dostala takiego bicia wrzeciona ze niszczy frezy. Drugi raz, jakiegos lepszego chinola - szlifierke oscylacyjna, ktora miala napisane w instrukcji, ze moze byc do gipsu. Przepracowala 1.5 dnia i padla, zwrot kasy.
Jezeli ktos ma czas i potrzebuje w ciagu calego zycia maszyny przeciac 5 razy rurke stalowa to pewnie chinol wystarczy, ale jezeli masz zamiar wycinac zbrojenie na cala budowe to licz sie z tym, ze w polowie bedziesz gnal do sklepu po nowa.
Wiekszosc narzedzi mam starych, z drugiej reki. Pracuje nimi bardzo ciezko. Np szlifierkami w zapyleniu 100% (czyli np wycinanie wylewki pod plachta foliowa). Chinol nie ma prawa tego wytrzymac.
Jezeli nie stac Cie na nowe z linii profesjonalnych, poszukaj uzywanych. Najlepiej Makita, stary niebieski bosch (starszy niz 3 lata), stare Hitachi - jeszcze gdy obudowy nie byly takie futurystyczne. Nie kupuj uzywanego Hilti bo sa jazdy z czesciami zamiennymi.

----------


## koniucorso

Makita i De Walt, używałem jednej i drugiej(De Walt troszkę mniej wygodny), nic się nie działo i nie dzieje, pomimo że teoretycznie, szczotki już powinny zakończyć żywot ze dwa razy  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## viperolo

http://www.allegro.pl/item789004792_...30h_bosch.html


ja bym polecał taką, ojciec ma Boscha już 15 lat i przez ten czas wymienił 3 razy szczotki i raz łożysko i dalej działa a przebiegu to ma w tysiącach godzin

----------


## out

a ja do prac nie warsztatowych a remontowych polecam jak niektórzy poprzednicy, tania i prosta szlifierkę z marketu lub placu. co innego wiertarka ta to już by się przydała lepsza.

----------


## phoenix22

a cos takiego ??? 
http://www.allegro.pl/item796194755_...2_hitachi.html

lub 
http://www.allegro.pl/item779252103_..._brodnica.html

czy lepiej kupic tanszego einhella
http://www.allegro.pl/item792305287_..._3_2000_w.html

----------


## chrobry

WItam !

Jeżeli to ma być sprzęt do pracy od czasu do czasu to posłuchaj rady kolegi *edde*. Kupiłem kiedyś Bleck&Decker - no dziadostwo jakich mało. W środku plastik - wyrobił się dosyć szybko. Kupiłem noname chbya 2300W - działa do dziś a przecieła już kilka płyt zbrojonych betonowych od ogrodzenia i jeszcze coś tam. Gwarancja 2 lata. Alternatywą jest tylko sprzęt z górnej półki typu makita no ale ta kasa. Acha no jest dosyć ciężka ale cóż.

----------


## phoenix22

Dziekuje koledzy za rady - poslucham - chyba sprobuje tego einhella - jak sie popsuje kupi sie drugiego . Dzieki. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## janekbo

Dwa einhelle jeden żółty drugi niebieski. Pierwszy zmarł dosyć szybko po cięciu hebów 160. Drugiego mi tłukli na dachówce jak się ich popsuła- ale jeszcze krawężniki do kostki nim pociołem i ciągle dyszy. 
Także nie polecam inwestowania w lepsze serie einhella - tylko na surowe najtańsze modele, trwałość ta sama jak nie lepsza bo dużo prostsze.
Skilla omijaj z daleka - to jakby specjalnie do marketów robiony sprzęt odpicowany na wygląd wyższej półki.

----------


## phoenix22

dzieki za podpowiedzi  :smile:

----------

